# Transformador Fuente Conmutada



## alquimus (Jun 6, 2006)

Hola, estoy diseñando una fuente conmutada que convertira los 12V del auto en + - 47 Voltios para un amplificador, el diseño basico es un inversor en push pull. Mi mayor problema radica en el transformador. Quisiera saber si alguien tiene información de alguna empresa donde conseguirlo, pues trate de hacerlo personalmente, pero carezco de las habilidades y conocimientos como para hacerlo.
Mi transformador funcionara a 50 KHz , tendra una relacion de transformadorrmacion de 1 a 4, tiene toma central tanto en el primario como en el secundario. Estoy hablando de una potencia de aproximadamente... 500W. 
Seria genial encontrar información sobre fabricantes. gracias.

Adjunto el esquematico de la fuente.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jun 7, 2006)

Es un diseño un poco raro no?
rectificas la tension en las dos semiondas, muu raro.

Todas las fuentes que he visto en las teles son transformador primario un solo debanado sin toma.
El secundario con dos bobinados pero con las bobinas en contrafase.

Lo norma seria con dos diodos.

Deberias mirar mejor el datasheeet y buscar algunos ejemplos, mira en epanorama.net
busca una fuente ATX ahi dentro.
Tambien mira en el apartado de amplificador.


----------



## alquimus (Jun 7, 2006)

Quizas no has visto suficientes fuentes jejeje. Bueno, si estudias un poco mas el tema veras que este diseño es bastante usado sobre todo en fuentes para amplificador y no para TV's. 

Los datasheets han sido analizados cuidadosamente y se que el diseño ha funcionado antes. Pero la pregunta se mantiene, el problema que tengo esta en el transformador. Saludddddddddddd.


----------



## kmmp (Ago 27, 2006)

www.ti.com , www.ir.com  Tiene tutoriales para calcular transformadores SW

tambien   Linear Tech , ON semi.


----------



## Guest (Ago 30, 2006)

HOLA alquimus, pues con referencia a lo del diseño de tu fuente de alimentacion esta bien si funciona ese yo ya lo arme de echo el articulo completo de esa fuente con el amplificador venia en una revista de Radio Electronics de abril de 1992, pagina numero 31. Ahora la triste realidad   en mi caso, conseguir en el pais toroides o nucleos tipo EI de ferrita esta muy pero muy canijo no se si en tu pais sea mas facil pero bueno ese es uno de los primeros obstaculos, con respectoa las vueltas te voya dar los datos ke vienen en el articulo de la revista ke son: nucleo ETD-34 de ferroxcube en el primario son 8 vueltas con tap central y secundario 36 vueltas con tap central aki dice ke le metas un calibre de 5mil de pulgada, yo en lo personal te recomendaria meterle en el primario 3 alambres en paralelo del no.16 en ves de solo uno, y lo mismo para el secundario; puedes meter tambien nucleo tipo toroide o "dona" el calculo es el mismo la relacion es 1 a 4. Yo fabrike una fuente de +-45V par aaliemntar un poder de 100 y uno de 300W y utilice nucleo tipo toroide, y aun estoy con la duda de saber cual tiene mayor eficiencia si el toriode o el nucleo EI por eso estoy haciendo un diseño con nucleo EI para comparar luego pongo las imagenes y les cuento los resultados.


aki te envio la pagina de las ferritas donde pedi los nucleos tipo EI www.elnamagnetics.com, las donas ke consegui para las primeras pruebas fueron de un saldo ke tuvo una empresa aki en mexico y vendieron 14 piezas ke por suete pude comprar jejeje. bueno aki les dejo unas fotillos de la fuente chachando con el poder.


----------



## Antonio el Bailarin (Sep 7, 2006)

Sitios donde comprar:
ETD es el mejor carrete para fuentes conmutadas.
- Bobitrans, crovisa, EPCOS, Coilcraft...


----------



## sair (Mar 10, 2011)

hola alquimus ::yo  me copie una de un circuito  de una planta para carros  y le hice algunas modificaciones y me fue excelente,pero biendo lo que estas diseñaando vas  a dañar el ic oscilador


----------

